# Swimming



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

This may seem really obvious to others, but I've just discovered swimming, and it's amazing!!!! 

Whilst back in the UK I might have got a bit carried away with enjoying "Mum's home cooked food" as well as all the millions of stuff I'd fogotten about and suddenly missed, flapjacks, brownies, shortbread, etc (I daren't complete the list  

So I returned back to Sharm carrying a few extra pounds, and given that I walk past the pool every time I leave the apartment, thought it may be a good thing to actually get in it once in a while. 

I now swim every morning and am enjoying it so much, I can't believe I never did it before!! Not only is my body getting toned, but my hair is highlighted and my skin evenly tanned - it's amazing!!! 

So, for those of you who are living by a pool and haven't tried it, give it a go - I feel great 

Speaking of which, I'm off out to the pool now


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I forgot the mention the new and interesting people you can meet at the pool too :clap2:


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> This may seem really obvious to others, but I've just discovered swimming, and it's amazing!!!!
> 
> Whilst back in the UK I might have got a bit carried away with enjoying "Mum's home cooked food" as well as all the millions of stuff I'd fogotten about and suddenly missed, flapjacks, brownies, shortbread, etc (I daren't complete the list
> 
> ...


I love swimming in outside pools too (in the sun obviously, it's not so much fun when it's cold). Only problem is the chlorine wrecks your hair after a while!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We used to have a swimming pool on our roof terrace but the boss filled it in... selfish or what!!


----------

